# General > Pets Corner >  Infected eyes in dogs are human eye drops safe?

## cuddlepop

This really annoys me but have not been able to get eye drops off the vet without a consultation.
Its an old ailment that comes back from time to time and usually old tea bags keep it at bay. 

I can walk into Boots though and get anti biotic eye treatment without a prescription.

My question is,can or would you use Chloramphenicol or Optrex eye drops for slightly infected eyes on your dog?

----------


## Wizzbang

If it is an old ailment the cause must have been diagnosed before.What was the diagnosis?  I know someone I could ask (a retired Vet) but will need to know what was causing the problem.

----------


## outsidethebox

simple search for "Chloramphenicol safe for dogs" on google returns plenty of info:

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library...tin/page1.aspx

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/191262.htm

probably better advice than the org will provide

----------


## cuddlepop

LOng story Wizzbang but in short her "plumbing " around the eyes and throat have been infected probably by a stick and every now and again her eyes flare up.

She's had a prolonged course of anti biotics which eventually done the trick.Its been a good few years since its been so infected like this but the symptoms are the same.

Bathing it with a saline solution helps but its infected as its yellow/green gunk running from it and the eye red .

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I've used Optrex Infected Eyes (Chloramphenicol) on my dogs and it worked well with no side effects.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thanks everyone problem hopefully treated.

----------

